# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Krebserkrankung meines Vaters

## anjadaniela

Hallo, 

ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig, denn ich bin im Moment etwas überfordert und verzweifelt. Bei meinem Vater (heute 64) wurde Ende 2012 Prostatakrebs festgestellt. Im April 2013 wurde er operiert. Danach kam er in die Reha nach Bad Wildungen. Danach war eigentlich alles gut. Er musste regelmäßig zum PSA-Messen und bekam Spritzen. Er durfte aufgrund seiner Erkrankung früher in Rente gehen, hat allerdings 2 Mal im Monat für seinen Arbeitgeber gearbeitet. Dies ging gut bis August 2014. Im Laufe der letzten Monate vor August 2014 waren meine beiden Großeltern (Eltern meines Vaters) schwer pflegebedürftig geworden. Und mein Vater hat sich um Beide kümmern müssen. Sein PSA-Wert war erhöht. Dies erfuhr ich auf der Beerdigung meines Opa. Der Arzt nahm an, dass es wegen dem Streß war, den mein Vater hatte. Die nächste PSA-Messung war in Ordnung. Und der Arzt meinte, dass nun keine Spritzen und PSA-Messung mehr nötig seien. Dies war Ende 2014. Seit Anfang 2015 klagte mein Vater regelmäßig über Rückenschmerzen. Auch auf gutes Zureden meinerseits und auch meines Partners ist leider nicht zum Arzt gegangen. Erst nach Ostern ging er zum Arzt, er wurde geröngt mit dem Verdacht auf Knochenkrebs. Aber sie fanden nichts. Der Zustand meines Vaters verschlechterte sich zunehmend, so dass er nicht mehr laufen konnte. Der Hausarzt hat ihn ins Krankenhaus überwiesen, wo erst mal 5 Stunden in der Notaufnahme verbrachte. Am nächsten Tag war er querschnittsgelähmt. Er wurde in ein anderes Krankenhaus (dort wo er wegen dem Krebs das 1. Mal behandelt wurde) verlegt wo ein MRT gemacht wurde. Sie fanden einen Tumor, der Nerven zerstört hat, daher die Lähmung. Er wurde am gleichen Tag notoperiert. Mein Vater wollte oder konnte mir nicht sagen was er hat. Am Freitag verlangte ich im Krankenhaus einen Arzt, der mir bestätigte dass er Krebs hat. Und zwar mit Knochenmetastasen. Und das käme vom Prostakrebs. Ich war davon ausgegangen, dass sie ihm alles rausgenommen haben, jetzt bin ich aus allen Wolken gefallen als mein Vater meinte, dass der Arzt nicht alles herausoperieren konnte. Wie kann das sein? Hätte der Arzt ihn nicht noch anderweitig behandeln müssen? Ehrlich gesagt habe ich keine Ahnung, daher schreibe ich u.a. auch hier. Inzwischen ist klar, dass die Blutwerte meines Vaters schlecht sind, so dass sie ihm Antibiotika geben müssen. Und seine eine Niere ist geschwollen. Außerdem hat er nun eine Magensonde und wird künstlich ernährt. Es wurden noch mehr MRTs gemacht und die Lunge geröngt, aber es wurden keine weiteren Metastasen gefunden. Er bekam auch eine Endoskopie (Magen) Morgen wird er am Darm operiert, damit er keinen Darmverschluss bekommt. Der Arzt sagte, wenn die Blutwerte besser sind und die OP-Wunde verheilt ist, wird eine Bestrahlung gemacht. Zur Lähmung kann man noch nichts sagen, er bekommt Physio und die Physiotherapeutin meinte es wäre schon mal gut, dass seine Füße ab und zu zucken. 

Mein Partner und ich sind die Einzigen, die sich um ihm kümmern. Meine Mutter hat sich vor 13 Jahren von ihm getrennt und interessiert sich dementsprechend nicht für ihn (ist auch besser so.) Meine ältere Schwester interessiert sich nicht für ihn, hat ihn nicht mal bei ihm im Krankenhaus gemeldet nachdem ich ihr erzählt habe wie es ihm geht. Seine Mutter ist im Pflegeheim und dement. Und seine Schwester schafft das alles nicht, da so psychisch krank ist. Wir kümmern uns darum dass er alles bekommt was er möchte (hatte ihm Zeitschriften, Bücher, Getränke, Taschentücher mitgebracht) aber er möchte eigentlich nichts. Ich habe das Gefühl dass er sich aufgegeben hat. 

Jetzt müssen wir uns um Patientenverfügung und Testament kümmern, weil mein Vater sich leider nicht früher darum gekümmert hat. Aber egal ich will alles machen was er möchte. Wie kann ich ihm helfen? Ich weiß es hört sich sehr schlimm an, ist es auch. Ich habe immer Angst, dass sie mich anrufen und mir sagen, dass mein Vater gestorben ist. Nach einer Lebenserwartung hab ich nicht gefragt, wahrscheinlich hätte mir der Arzt dazu auch gar nichts sagen können. Was meint ihr? 


Es wäre echt total lieb, wenn mir jemand antworten könnte. Vielen lieben Dank!

----------


## Harald_1933

> Ich habe das Gefühl dass er sich aufgegeben hat.


Hallo Anjadaniela,

nach all dem, was Du uns geschildert hast, könnte das wohl eingetreten sein. 




> Wie kann ich ihm helfen?


Du solltest herausfinden, welches Hospiz bereit wäre, Deinen Vater aufzunehmen.

Dort würde man sich rund um die Uhr um Deinen Vater kümmern und Du kannst ihn täglich besuchen. Ich wünsche Dir, dass Du noch sehr lange mit Deinem Vater zusammentreffen kannst.

*Hier* - erfährst Du, wo es in Deutschland Hospize gibt.

*"Es ist viel dringender erforderlich, die Seele als den Körper zu heilen, denn der Tod ist besser als ein schlechtes Leben"*
(Epiktet)

Gruß Harald

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Anjadaniela,

leider hast Du uns nichts über die Ausgangsdiagnose Deines Vaters gesagt (Gleason-Score, PSA-Wert, Tumorstadium), möglicherweise, weil Du sie nicht kennst. Die Angaben wären aber für eine Einschätzung der Situation wichtig.
Dein Vater wurde im April 2013 operiert, offenbar schloss sich eine Hormonbehandlung ("Spritzen") an. Das lässt darauf schließen, dass die Ärzte davon ausgingen, dass Dein Vater mit der Operation nicht geheilt war, sondern dass noch Krebsgewebe (Metastasen?) im Körper war. Ab Ende 2014, also etwa 1¾ Jahr nach der OP, wurde die Hormonbehandlung beendet und der Arzt hielt auch keine PSA-Messungen mehr für nötig. Das ist eindeutig *nicht leitliniengerecht*. Die Nachsorge hat über einen viel längeren Zeitraum zu erfolgen, ggf. lebenslang, mit größer werdenden Zeiträumen zwischen den PSA-Messungen. Dann wäre im Falle Deines Vaters früher aufgefallen, dass etwas nicht stimmt. Aber das ist nun Schnee von gestern. Jetzt machen sich Metastasen breit, die das Rückenmark (daher die Querschnittlähmung) und anscheinend auch einen Harnleiter (daher die geschwollene Niere) abklemmen.
Jetzt muss man abwarten, was die Ärzte mit der vorgesehenen Behandlung gegen all das ausrichten können. Du kannst, außer dem, was Du bereits tust, wenig tun. Über Lebenserwartungen sollte man grundsätzlich nicht spekulieren, das bringt überhaupt nichts. Wenn Du ihm aber das Gefühl gibst, für ihn da zu sein, dann tust Du psychisch viel für ihn und er braucht sich nicht aufgegeben zu fühlen.
Du erwähnst die Patientenverfügung und das Testament. Wenn Dein Vater derzeit dazu in der Lage ist, so etwas aufzusetzen, dann findest Du hier eine Auflistung von Dokumenten mit Beispieltexten, die es Deinem Vater leichter machen können, alle notwendigen Angaben schriftlich zu erstellen. Er sollte das nicht auf die lange Bank schieben.

Ralf

----------


## anjadaniela

Vielen lieben Dank für eure Antworten.

Nein leider weiß ich nichts über die Ausgangsdiagnose meines Vaters, er hat es mir nie erzählt. Und es herrscht ja auch ärztliche Schweigepflicht, sonst hätte ich den Urologen meines Vaters schon angerufen. 

Ich wußte nicht, dass die Hormonbehandlung gemacht wird wenn noch Krebsgewebe im Körper ist. Mein Freund sagt, dass da etwas ganz und gar nicht stimmt und mein Vater eventuell die Behandlung nicht mehr wollte oder / und schon wusste wie es um ihm steht. Ich hätte mich hier erkundigen sollen als er mir erzählt hat, dass die PSA-Messungen eingestellt wurden. Leider kann ich ja auch nicht mit dem Urologen oder den Klinikärzten sprechen, eben wegen der Schweigepflicht. 

Danke für die Erklärung mit der Harnleiter und der Niere. Ich habe so gar keine Ahnung. Gestern abend bin ich fast verrückt geworden, weil ich ihn nicht telefonisch erreichen konnte, dabei hatte er gesagt, dass ich anrufen soll wegen der Patientenverfügung. Am End war er aber noch bei einer Untersuchung und das um halb 8 abends. Der Typ auf der Station hält mich bestimmt für total verrückt, hab ihn nämlich noch mal gefragt ob es wirklich nur eine Untersuchung oder etwa eine erneute OP ist. Heute wurde mein Vater am Darm operiert, da ein Darmverschluss droht, daher auch die Magensonde. Angeblich geht es ihm mit der Magensonde besser, aber er hat Probleme mit dem Schlucken. Ich dachte ich rufe ihn heute nicht an, weil die OP ja ist und die ist sicher sehr anstrengend und mit Narkose. Er hat wohl heute morgen bei uns angerufen, hat mein Freund erzählt, weil er die Nummer später sah. Mein Freund hat ihn zwei Mal versucht zu erreichen, aber er geht nicht dran. Gleiches bei mir heute abend, ich könnte verrückt werden. Aber wahrscheinlich ist er noch in Narkose. Damit versuche ich mich zu beruhigen.

Das mit dem Hospitz werde ich schauen, der Gedanke daran schmerzt mich jedoch sehr. Ich könnte nur noch heulen.

----------


## Harald_1933

Liebe Anjadaniela,

Tränen vergießen ist oft hilfreich -* hier* -

*"Wer glücklich war, der wiederholt sein Glück im Schmerz"*
(Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)

----------


## anjadaniela

habe heute morgen mit ihm telefoniert. er lag auf der intensiv nach der op gestern. die op ist wohl gut verlaufen.

ich muss akzeptieren, dass er sich wohl bewußt fürs sterben und gegen eine behandlung entschieden hat. morgen werde ich ihn wieder besuchen. habe ihm ein bild gemalt und werde ihm noch ein kinderfoto von mir mitbringen. er soll es auch schön im krankenhaus haben. ich will ihm die letzten tage, wochen so angenehm wie möglich gestalten.

----------


## anjadaniela

ich war heute wieder bei ihm. er bekommt die magensonde raus. die bereitet ihm auch probleme beim schlucken er soll jetzt langsam anfangen zu essen. er wünscht sich eis und bier für sonntag. ich bin ja so froh! außerdem hat er uns erzählt, dass ihm die ärzte gesagt haben, dass seine lähmung wohl nicht für immer sein wird. ich habe ihn heute ein wenig gepflegt. fingernägel geschnitten und hände eingecremt, haare gekämmt. das hat er sehr genossen. und ich bin froh dass eine schwester ihn rasiert hat, kenne meinen vater nämlich nur rasiert. hab ihm auch die beatles hören lassen, das fand er gut. und eine von den zeitschriften, die ich ihm gekauft habe, hat er gelesen. 

außerdem hat er uns erzählt, dass er geträumt hat dass wir zusammen in urlaub fahren. falls es ihm besser geht und das mit dem urlaub möglich ist, werde ich mit ihm ans meer fahren. im moment denke ich ein wenig positiver, aber ich weiß dass es sich schlagartig ändern kann. auf jeden fall möchte ich für ihn da sein und werde am montag leider beim notar anrufen müssen wegen testament, patientenverfügung und so weiter.

----------


## anjadaniela

ich wollte nur kurz mitteilen, dass mein vater heute nacht verstorben ist. ich hoffe er ist jetzt an einem besseren ort. ich werde ihn sehr vermissen und im moment kann ich noch nicht glauben, dass ich ihn nie wieder umarme werde.

danke für eure antworten und euch allen alles gute.

----------


## uwes2403

Liebe Anjadaniela,

ich wünsche Dir ganz viel Kraft.

Uwe

----------

